
The First Picture on the Web - vaksel
http://musiclub.web.cern.ch/MusiClub/bands/cernettes/firstband.html
======
wallflower
Non-standard HTML, IMG was not proposed until early '93

"proposed new tag: IMG Marc Andreessen (marca@ncsa.uiuc.edu) Thu, 25 Feb 93
21:09:02 -0800

I'd like to propose a new, optional HTML tag:

IMG

Required argument is SRC="url".

This names a bitmap or pixmap file for the browser to attempt to pull over the
network and interpret as an image, to be embedded in the text at the point of
the tag's occurrence.

An example is:

<IMG SRC="file://foobar.com/foo/bar/blargh.xbm">

(There is no closing tag; this is just a standalone tag.)"

[http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-
talk.1993q1/0182.ht...](http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-
talk.1993q1/0182.html)

~~~
snprbob86
I find the discussion absolutely fascinating.

You can tell that most of these people didn't really predict today's internet.
Just look at the comments about tightly coupling images to links and the
suggestion of "icon" to imply that images _should be small_.

~~~
limmeau
And they defer solving some problems to when HTTP 2 comes. I wonder if there's
an ETA for it.

------
martythemaniak
So the first picture on the web had several good-looking women. Whodathunkit.

~~~
biohacker42
Cute super smart geeky girl band. The internet has gone down hill since then.

~~~
stse
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Horribles_Cernettes>

Great lyrics too ;)

------
mlok
The band seems to be still alive today :
<http://musiclub.web.cern.ch/MusiClub/bands/cernettes/>

~~~
pbhj
I checked out "strong interaction". Who couldn't love a song with a line like
"you quark me bottom (shoot shoot on isospin)" ...?

------
johnohara
SFTL -- Suitable For The Lab

------
raheemm
Cern has some nice looking women working there.

------
ca98am79
<http://www.youtube.com/cernettes>

------
torpor
I remember being able to load images in a browser for the first time. My first
thought was "uh oh" .. then my next thought was "wonder if I can use this to
go to nntp://alt.binaries.pictures..."

My how far we've come.

